# Hello all - from ECUADOR!



## MMFJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know (at least, any that cared to.....  that I'm safe and sound in Ecuador now - the trip was uneventful, unless you want to count the RUDE people at the Starbucks in Las Vegas this morning.... - just one more reason I'm happy to get out of that place! :shock: 

So, I'll be checking in on the forum now and then, though I'm not going to be as active as I was, since I don't have a shop anymore (sold everything off and headed south!)

I did do one last 'little' deal - yesterday, at 2 PM, one of my big sellers called me and told me I just "had to" buy this load (now, understand, I'm scheduled to be on a plane in 16 hours......)





About 2200 lbs of JUNK!!! :roll: Hey, you can't pass that up when you get a good price on it! Most of it is from casino games - several hundred pounds of scrap metal, but sorting through it yesterday for several hours, it looks like a good lot. At least, good enough to have the guys sort through it - I had to leave it to them, but then, they wanted a 'baptism by fire' learning experience - and they got it! I'm sure they will do fine with it.

We did get about 15 i960 chips, so that was a good start - the seller said there was a 'handful more' in the lot, but (as expected...), we didn't find any in our initial search....

So, I guess I'll be posting more on "remote" business matters for now, since I'm a few thousand miles away from the stuff I just bought!


----------



## Palladium (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope you do well Steve and your plans work out for your prosperity. 
God speed brother!


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's some pictures from the street....


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 13, 2012)

Some of the food.....


That thing on the left caught my interest, so I opened it....


Looks HORRID, but wow, was it TASTY! (close your eyes and eat - you'll like it!)



All this fresh fruit came from the farmer's market on Monday - just can't beat 'fresh', even though they are not as eye appealing (they are picked ripe, not days or weeks before and then ripen to look nice in a truck somewhere.....) - more vitamins and flavor!


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2012)

What you're saying is that it's good and healthy eating..... you can't beat that. 

It's a shame you can't transport any of it back to the States. I'd buy some.

Kevin


----------



## 4metals (Sep 13, 2012)

The cerviche is excellent on the coast, stay away from the blood sausage!

Are you in Quito?


----------



## Geo (Sep 14, 2012)

4metals said:


> The cerviche is excellent on the coast



personally, i dont care what it taste like :lol: im not eating raw fish. i was offered some from a south American friend once and started to eat it and thought better of it because i didnt know what it was. after asking and being told it was raw fish, i politely declined.


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 14, 2012)

4metals said:


> The cerviche is excellent on the coast, stay away from the blood sausage!
> 
> Are you in Quito?


Yes, Quito, near downtown (a short walk to Plaza Grande, many museums and churches - tho you can't swing a cat and not hit a church or museum around here! :shock: )

When I get out to the coast, I'll be sure to try the cerviche. 

I like varied foods and have tried many 'local' things all over the world. I figure if they can eat it and survive, I can too - though I can also choose to never have it again!  Oh, one thing I did not/will not go for is what we call 'pets' - cats (I saw them filleting one in China once...), dogs (well, I'm not 100% on never having it...) or rats (OK, not a 'pet'...), though I know they do eat those in some places. Guinea pigs? I heard they were common to eat in South America, though I have not seen them here, nor in Brazil or Venezuela when I was there many years ago. But, I am open to trying them!


----------



## 4metals (Sep 15, 2012)

> personally, i dont care what it taste like im not eating raw fish.



Cerviche is actually cooked, but not with heat, it is cooked by the acidity of lime and lemon juices it is soaked in. Considering all of the things we refiners put in acid, why not seafood!


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Steve!
The fruit with the black seeds and the gelatin like "meat" is passion fruit. It's delicious. It also helps to lower blood pressure. 
Phil


----------



## MMFJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Today's "find" - a 'fancy' restaurant.....



Had a GREAT meal there of lamb stew with rice, potatoes, salad and a bit of fresh avocado - AND a beer.....



All for $10.92! That's a $20 or better meal anywhere in the US (but I don't know if it would be as tasty!)

Everything on their menu looked amazing and great pricing, to be sure.



I did see that cerviche was being served in a nearby small restaurant - I may have to try it there soon. And, thanks, Phil for identifying passion fruit. I've heard of it all my life and had juice, etc., but never seen it 'live' - it sure was good!

Right now, I'm going to go join my house-mates (two ladies - one about 26, from France, the other about 33, from Germany) for some 'chat'......


----------

